# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  looking at a mini loader to rip up bitumen and level ground, will it work?

## wozzzzza

looking at getting one of these for a day https://www.kennards.com.au/earthmov...ni-loader.html
will it be good enough to rip up this bitumen and scrape the ground flat you reckon?
also thinking of getting the trencher adaptor for it to dig the 300mm deep trench around the edge of slab that is required.
what ya reckon? I started doing the bitumen with a jackhammer, but bloody hard work.

----------


## Godzilla73

Wouldn't bother, only good for moving mulch and top soil around. Bite the bullet and get a Bobcat and tipper in to get rid of it, be gone in a few hours and you're moving forward.

----------


## Marc

Dingo forget it. A 1.5 bobcat may or may not do it, depends how thick that bitumen is. Bobcats are not made for pushing, you can brake the transmission chain.
 You are sure there is no concrete under it? 
Anything heavy will need an excavator. 2 or 3 ton.
Or a big bobcat.

----------


## wozzzzza

no concrete under it, just road base. damn.
this one? https://www.kennards.com.au/earthmov...ini-1-8t1.html

----------


## Godzilla73

Now where talking, that price is ridiculous though... You can hire from independent mobs for $250 a day delivered down here. You may still need to put a few cuts in it to aid breaking it up.

----------


## wozzzzza

1.5t excavator from Flexihire - Equipment Hire Specialists $285 inclusive plus $55 per way deliver and pick up
lot cheaper than kennards.

----------


## CraigandKate

It's only bitumen, I used one of the larger dingo style units (diesel toro one on tracks) to move some serious granite boulders and remove stumps with concrete attached. Was towards the limit of its capacity but it did it easily enough, few inches of bitumen shouldn't be beyond one of those I wouldn't of thought. Would do it really easy if you can assist with a sledge/saw/jackhammer to break it up a bit.

----------


## Marc

Price? That's Kennard for you.
Help the machine with a sledgehammer? That means you have the wrong machine. Why not do it all with a sledgehammer and a shovel? Way cheaper. 
Dingo and bobcats are built to lift and load. Excel at that. Pushing a blade into bitumen or dig into solid ground is not their forte, that is what excavators are made for unless this is a 50 mm coat with nothing under it then anything goes.
Hard to say without seeing the job. You can always hire the dingo and if it does not work return it an hire a bigger machine and if it does not work, call a bobcat operator with a truck. 
Trial and error.  
I hired a 1.5 ton excavator to rip up some big mat of bamboo, and it struggled to rip it out. Many attempts from different angles and several hours later we finally ripped it all out. Then I thought to rip up a few privy stumps, not more than 6" each yet the machine couldn't do it. They didn't budge. Probably needed a 3 ton one for that.

----------


## Bloss

This is an interesting perspective on using a bobcat AutoSpeed - More Fun than Driving a Porsche!

----------


## Bros

I think you will need an excavator type of machine as you will have to get under the bitumen to lift and break it up. Bobcats aren't the most powerful machine at that kind of work. Good for leveling (with a good operator).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This is an interesting perspective on using a bobcat AutoSpeed - More Fun than Driving a Porsche!

    

> was thinking of hiring something like a Dingo digger (right), those small machines often used for landscaping works. They’re the ones where you walk along behind.

   :Rofl5:   
What?
Didn't know you walked behind them    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

By the way, the OP has started another thread and has finished the job with an excavator.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I thought this was part of that thread that got split in two...?

----------


## wozzzzza

no always 2 different posts http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ne...-first-119938/

----------

